# Groomer Suggestion in Washington?



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a groomer in Washington that gives great cuts for Havanese. Doesn't matter where in Washington! Will travel for a good groomer... :whoo:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We live in Redmond and use a groomer at Petco. Her name is Julie and she
does a great puppy cut on Max and Bessie. She does cut other Havanese
that we know.


----------

